

The Lesson For Startups in Paul Graham's Blunder - genderup
http://genderup.com/startups/2014/01/01/the-lesson-in-paul-grahams-blunder.html

======
chrisbennet
Another takeaway might be to avoid talking to people who have been shown to
twist your words for money or attention.

